# Simatic Manager unter VMWare



## Maxl (21 April 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Hat schon mal jemand versucht, den Simatic Manager unter VMWare laufen zu lassen?
In unserer Firma haben wir das Problem, dass auf den Notebooks eine Unmenge an Software und Tools installiert ist, und deren im Hintergrund laufende Dienste fressen Resourcen weg.

Nun ist die Idee aufgetaucht, die Automatisierungs-Tools von den einzelnen Herstellern in VMs "einzusperren". Wenn damit nicht gearbeitet wird, brauct es keine Resourcen!

Interessant wären da:
- Simatic Manager + ProTool + WinnCCflexible
- B&R Automation Studio
- RSLogix 5000
- Pilz PSSWinPro bzw. PnozMulti Konfigurator
- .NET Framework + Visual Studio

Hat jemand Erfahrung? Oder was denkt ihr über solche Lösungen?


mfg
Maxl


----------



## seeba (21 April 2006)

Virtual PC soll sogar mit PCMCIA CPs laufen. Getestet hab ich es leider noch nicht.


----------



## Maxl (21 April 2006)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> Virtual PC soll sogar mit PCMCIA CPs laufen. Getestet hab ich es leider noch nicht.


Das Problem mit PCMCIA sollte sich Umgehen lassen, indem man beispielsweise USB-Online Adapter oder den NetLinkPRO verwendet.

Der Simatic Manager ansich ist ja nicht das Problem. Wenn man jedoch Simatic Net und den Advanced PC-Konfigurator installiert hat, büßt der Rechner einiges an Performance ein!

Beim B&R-Automation Studio fällt mir noch ein Vorteil ein: Es lässt sich (derzeit offiziell) nur 1 AS-Instanz starten. Öffnet man mehrere VMs zur gleichen Zeit, könnte man parallel mit mehreren AS-Instanzen arbeiten, welche dann auch jedes seinen eigenen PVI-Manager verwenden kann.


mfg
Max


----------



## seeba (21 April 2006)

Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> Der Simatic Manager ansich ist ja nicht das Problem. Wenn man jedoch Simatic Net und den Advanced PC-Konfigurator installiert hat, büßt der Rechner einiges an Performance ein!


Stimmt, das finde ich auch sehr extrem, aber was will man machen.


----------



## Boxy (26 April 2006)

Also das Simatic Zeugs rennt unter VMWare eigentlich sehr gut!


----------



## david.ka (28 April 2006)

bekommt man da keine Probleme mit den Siemens Lizenzen. Soweit ich weiß, darf man da ja nichtmal die HD defragmentieren....
kann ich sie bei VMWare auch einfach installieren, oder greift es dann ggf. auf die schon vorhandenen????


----------



## Boxy (28 April 2006)

david.ka schrieb:
			
		

> bekommt man da keine Probleme mit den Siemens Lizenzen. Soweit ich weiß, darf man da ja nichtmal die HD defragmentieren....
> kann ich sie bei VMWare auch einfach installieren, oder greift es dann ggf. auf die schon vorhandenen????


 
Also bei VMWare werden die Lizensen auf ne Virtuelle HD gespeichert!
Es wird also im normal Fall nicht auf eine Lizens welche z.B. auf C liegt zugegriffen. Ausser man hat ne HD direkt eingebunden und nicht über VMWare Volumes. 

Probleme gibt es da keine. 

Schau einfach mal auf der Seite von VMWare nach, um die Funktion bzw. das Prinzip von VMWare erläutert zu bekommen. Ich kann es nicht so gut erklären. Aber ein VMWare Volume (Laufwerk) ist eigentlich nur eine größere Datei auf der Platte und sonst nichts. Daher kommt es eigentlich zu keinen Problemen. Somit können die Daten super einfach von Rechner zu Rechner transferiert werden ...


----------



## bimota (11 Mai 2006)

Boxy schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Simatic Zeugs rennt unter VMWare eigentlich sehr gut!


...unter MS Virtual PC auch


----------



## LinkerBlinker (23 Mai 2006)

david.ka schrieb:
			
		

> bekommt man da keine Probleme mit den Siemens Lizenzen. Soweit ich weiß, darf man da ja nichtmal die HD defragmentieren....
> kann ich sie bei VMWare auch einfach installieren, oder greift es dann ggf. auf die schon vorhandenen????



Die Lizenzen sind nicht so empfindlich wie immer getan wird...


----------



## MuH (24 Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute...

 Step 7(V5.3) läuft bei mir unter VM-Ware(V5.5) fast einwandfrei!!!!

:???: Leider funktioniert das Öffnen von Projekten, welche über "Shared Folders" auf der realen Festplatte liegen nicht! 
Fehlermeldung "Es sind zu viele Dateien geöffnet" 
Hat da jemand Erfahrung bzw. eine Lösung????


----------



## LinkerBlinker (26 Mai 2006)

Kannst auch deine echte Datenpartition in die VM einbinden, gibt es weniger Probleme und die Sache ist um ne ganze Ecke schneller. Die 10 mbit NIC von VMWare kannst da vergessen.


----------

